# Foto professionell wirken lassen?



## Kalma (4. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

habe grade ein bisschen meine Bilder durchwühlt und dabei das Foto (Anhang) gefunden.
Das Bild fand ich eigentlich total geil, nur halt unproffesionell fotografiert.

Wie könnte ichs besser machen?
Was für Tipps würdet ihr geben?
mfG
David


----------



## Mamphil (5. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

das Foto ist scheinbar ein Schnappschuss aus einem Probenraum und wurde - vermute ich - ohne Konzept aufgenommen.

Folgendes würde ich machen, wenn ich es professioneller aufziehen sollte:
- bessere Ausleuchtung, kein Blitz
- ruhiger Hintergrund
- Stativ verwenden
- mit verschiedenen Brennweiten, Blendenwerten, Belichtungszeiten experimentieren
- Trommel drehen, verschiedene Perspektiven ausprobieren, damit der Schriftzug anders zu sehen ist

Mamphil


----------



## Kalma (5. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

fast, dass ist ein Bild von meinem Schreibtisch mit nehm Übungspad 

Ich werds probieren!


----------

